# Masters Degree Qualification Points



## Younes (Jun 22, 2012)

I assessed my qualifications as a ‘software engineer’ with the Australian Computer Society and they issued me the results letter that states that I am suitable to apply under this profession based on my ICT Masters degree and my years of experience. 

But on DIAC website it is mentioned that: "Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognized by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard"; now I do have a Bachelors degree in Civil Engineering but the ACS did not mention it in the results letter since it is not an ICT major, although they requested the Bachelors certificate in the assessment process because it underpins my Masters degree according to their instructions.

My question is: if I lodge my application now, will I be able to obtain the points awarded for my qualifications based on the results letter of the ACS or would DIAC need an extra assessment for my Bachelors degree of Civil Engineering? and who should provide this assessment in case it is needed?


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

Younes said:


> I assessed my qualifications as a ‘software engineer’ with the Australian Computer Society and they issued me the results letter that states that I am suitable to apply under this profession based on my ICT Masters degree and my years of experience.
> 
> But on DIAC website it is mentioned that: "Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognized by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard"; now I do have a Bachelors degree in Civil Engineering but the ACS did not mention it in the results letter since it is not an ICT major, although they requested the Bachelors certificate in the assessment process because it underpins my Masters degree according to their instructions.
> 
> My question is: if I lodge my application now, will I be able to obtain the points awarded for my qualifications based on the results letter of the ACS or would DIAC need an extra assessment for my Bachelors degree of Civil Engineering? and who should provide this assessment in case it is needed?


DIAC awards same points for masters degree and bachelors degree. Only doctorate/PhD has more points. So you should be able to claim the points without any problems. Just make sure you send all documents properly.


----------



## Younes (Jun 22, 2012)

Sherlock, Thanks a lot for your reply ..

I'm aware that I get the same points for the Masters and the Bachelors degrees and that I only get the qualification points once for either of them ... but I was wondering if DIAC would give me the qualifications points in the first place if the ACS did not say anything about my Bachelors degree, because according to DIAC the assessing body must say that I had a Bachelors degree before Masters degree in order to get the qualification points for the masters degree .... "Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognized by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard"


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

Younes said:


> Sherlock, Thanks a lot for your reply ..
> 
> I'm aware that I get the same points for the Masters and the Bachelors degrees and that I only get the qualification points once for either of them ... but I was wondering if DIAC would give me the qualifications points in the first place if the ACS did not say anything about my Bachelors degree, because according to DIAC the assessing body must say that I had a Bachelors degree before Masters degree in order to get the qualification points for the masters degree .... "Points for qualifications at Masters level can only be awarded where you have also completed a Bachelors degree recognized by the relevant assessing authority as being of a comparable Australian standard"


Hi Younes,

I am facing the same confusion, so in anticipation I wrote a mail to ACS inquiring abt it, they said we give out the letters according to the guidelines and since i got my assessment in March the letter contains only my Masters Degree reference and not bachelors.
Now, according to the current guidelines they mention the bachelors degree aswell. So i am contemplating, DIAC must be aware of this fact and should not create any problem. 

Let me know your thoughts on the same.

Cheers,
R.


----------



## Younes (Jun 22, 2012)

Hello rinkesh,

I really do not know, I have written an email to DIAC themselves and I will wait for their answer, in my opinion it could work, but the issue will remain a wildcard in the hands of case officers that can be used against applicants if necessary ...

and sadly it seems that I have no choice but to wait because the IELTS results were out today as follows : 6.5, 8.5,8.0,8.0 ... so unfortunately my application plans were blown away because of this 6.5 and it seems I will be using the new system [SkillSelect]


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

Younes said:


> Hello rinkesh,
> 
> I really do not know, I have written an email to DIAC themselves and I will wait for their answer, in my opinion it could work, but the issue will remain a wildcard in the hands of case officers that can be used against applicants if necessary ...
> 
> and sadly it seems that I have no choice but to wait because the IELTS results were out today as follows : 6.5, 8.5,8.0,8.0 ... so unfortunately my application plans were blown away because of this 6.5 and it seems I will be using the new system [SkillSelect]




Hi Younes...I am also in the same situation....Can you tel me how u handled this issue? Did DIAC give you point for your education based on the ACS result?


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi Younes,
> 
> I am facing the same confusion, so in anticipation I wrote a mail to ACS inquiring abt it, they said we give out the letters according to the guidelines and since i got my assessment in March the letter contains only my Masters Degree reference and not bachelors.
> Now, according to the current guidelines they mention the bachelors degree aswell. So i am contemplating, DIAC must be aware of this fact and should not create any problem.
> ...


Have you got any update? I am facing same issue (I did master from Australia and Bachelor degree from overseas, but my bachelor is not equivalent to Australia's Bachelor). In this case can I claim 15 points? or is there any way to consider master to compare with Australian Bachelor?


----------



## nazz (Nov 25, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi Younes...I am also in the same situation....Can you tel me how u handled this issue? Did DIAC give you point for your education based on the ACS result?


Any updates or idea guys to resolve this problem.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

nazz said:


> Any updates or idea guys to resolve this problem.


Hi Nazz, I have also got only my masters degree assessed by ACS, my bachelors degree is not in IT....few people in this forum have suggested that I do not have to get my bachelor degree assessed....anyways...I am going to go ahead and apply...from what I have heard, if the CO feels that your bachelors degree also has to be assessed by VETASSESS then he will tell u at that time and you can get it assessed...


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

nazz said:


> Have you got any update? I am facing same issue (I did master from Australia and Bachelor degree from overseas, but my bachelor is not equivalent to Australia's Bachelor). In this case can I claim 15 points? or is there any way to consider master to compare with Australian Bachelor?


Also, this is what is mentioned in Skill select

"To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the *Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards*."

So from what I understand, if your master's degree is comparable to Aus Master degree then you are good to go...


----------



## fmasaud84 (Oct 21, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Also, this is what is mentioned in Skill select
> 
> "To receive points for a Masters degree, you must also have a Bachelor degree, or the *Masters degree must be considered as at least comparable to Bachelor level at Australian standards*."
> 
> So from what I understand, if your master's degree is comparable to Aus Master degree then you are good to go...


the text which you have pasted says ( as per my understanding ) that you should have a bachelor if you want to get assessed with your masters degree since for many people bachelor is not major or minor in computer so they want to claim the points using masters degree which is major or minor in computer.. and second part says that or ACS should assess your masters equal to bachelors. this is confusing really.but the best option is to confirm with ACS or DIAC.

i did not face any issue as on mine is written this 

Your Master in Computer Systems and Networks from Donetsk National Technical University
completed March 2008 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a major in computing

Your Bachelor of Computer Engineering from Donetsk National Technical University completed December 2005 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in
computing


----------



## tanymech (Nov 26, 2012)

anj0907 said:


> Hi Nazz, I have also got only my masters degree assessed by ACS, my bachelors degree is not in IT....few people in this forum have suggested that I do not have to get my bachelor degree assessed....anyways...I am going to go ahead and apply...from what I have heard, if the CO feels that your bachelors degree also has to be assessed by VETASSESS then he will tell u at that time and you can get it assessed...


Hi Anj,

Were u able to find something positive on this regard? I also have a masters in IT and my first degree is in Engineering.


----------



## anj0907 (Aug 27, 2012)

tanymech said:


> Hi Anj,
> 
> Were u able to find something positive on this regard? I also have a masters in IT and my first degree is in Engineering.


Hi tanymech...pls chk this thread...mayb this could help...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/131289-accountant-points-education-need-help-desperately.html


----------

